# spores?



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

im getting some kind of translucent white spore which keeps on appearing in my tank!!!!! its very small and i cant seem to get rid of it using my hands.. it appears on the leaves on my plants and the wall of my tank, filter tube, heater, EVERYWHERE!!!! then a few days ago i noticed a LOT of little white worms. (very small) lying along my substrate. when i vacumed the substrate i discovered a WHOLE COLONY OF WORMS!!!!! very nasty. im thinking that the spores gave birth to the worms in some way.. so im wondering is there anything to prevent the spores from budding in my tank and if there is a way to get rid of the worms? some kind of medicine? or fish?

tank parameters:
20 Gallon
~80F
Black plant growing substrate (kind of like sand)
some plants. 
2 Golden Algae Eaters
2 Large Angels
Lighting ~10 hours


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

!!!can someone help me please~~~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the worms or describe them, eg are they segmented like an earthworm, total length, whatever you can make out.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

i cant rally take i picture of them its wayyy too small... the worms ar about a millimeter in length and they look translucent. they wiggle in the water.. they sit on leaves rocks and substrate.. i also observed some little bugs, they jump around in the water really fast.. they are as small as a grain of sand. also translucent. they tend to sit near the middle of the aquarium, jumping around the water and crawling along the sides of the tank..

thats all i can make out.. and about the spores kind of look like dandylion spores. but much smaller, translucent, from what i observed these past few weeks, no matter how i try, they cant be gotten rid of by hand.


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

I have these little wrigglers in a tank in which I keep my plecostomus. I also saw some in my larger tank before I added the fish. I think the tetras loved them, because they are all gone now. In any case I don't think that they are in any way harmful. 


Alan


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Is quite possible that your worms to be  planaria, in this case you don't have to worry about. Regarding the "translucent white spores" and "little bugs" swimming fast, I have a question: do you have snails, or recently introduce new plants from an aquarium with snails? If you know the egg snails, I've put a stupid question of course, in the opposite situation you can take into accont this hypothesis.


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

thx for the info.. i guess ill add some smaller fish in the tank so they can eat those worms..


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Brian_T23 said:


> i cant rally take i picture of them its wayyy too small... the worms ar about a millimeter in length and they look translucent. they wiggle in the water.. they sit on leaves rocks and substrate.. i also observed some little bugs, they jump around in the water really fast.. they are as small as a grain of sand. also translucent. they tend to sit near the middle of the aquarium, jumping around the water and crawling along the sides of the tank..
> 
> thats all i can make out.. and about the spores kind of look like dandylion spores. but much smaller, translucent, from what i observed these past few weeks, no matter how i try, they cant be gotten rid of by hand.


The jumping little bugs sound like either copepods or daphnia, both Crustaceans rather than Insects (bugs)

Copepod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Daphnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not enuf info to determine what the worms are, but I kinda doubt planaria since planaria are quite large, strongly flattened, and dont really 'wiggle'. They could be nematodes, annellids, or even larval insects like midges = Chironomidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It sounds like introduction of some small fish will make the fish VERY happy and fat eace:


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

im very sure the jumping bugs are Copepod now


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Your dandilion spores sound like hydra. Do they look like this?
http://www.microscope-microscope.org/gallery/hydra-187h.jpg


----------



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

nope not hydras.. they dont move in the water.. they just sit there.. they have a little string that attaches to either the wall or the leaf. and at the end it looks like a ball at the end.. some of them open up looking like a spore of a dandilion


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Dude, you have hydra! Adult shrimps love these little guys! No worries, man....they'll go away. Have they gone away yet for you by now?


----------

